# Mẹo trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống đẹp và thu hút thực khách



## sonecofive (18/12/21)

*Trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống đẹp* và ấn tượng là điều kiên quyết mà bất kì một nhà hàng nào khi tiến hành kinh doanh cần phải chú trọng. Chưa biết món ăn của bạn có ngon hay không nhưng cách sắp xếp và trang trí là điều thu hút khách hàng đầu tiên. Vậy làm thế nào để khiến nhà hàng của mình là nơi thu hút thực khách? Hãy cùng *Eco Five* khám phá cách để trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống của mình thật lộng lẫy nhé.

*Một số nguyên tắc trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống*
Không chỉ đơn thuần là chọn màu sơn này, vật dụng này, chi tiết này là có thể giúp nhà hàng của bạn trở nên nổi bật. Để có thể thu hút được sự chú ý của thực khách đòi hỏi bạn phải có cách kết hợp khéo léo và thông minh. Việc thiết kế và trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống sẽ còn phụ thuộc vào phong cách và món ăn mà nhà hàng phục vụ.

*Lựa chọn đồ nội thất phù hợp với loại hình*
Với mỗi loại hình nhà hàng ăn uống sẽ có những cách lựa chọn đồ nội thất khác nhau phù hợp với loại hình kinh doanh. Điều này tạo nên sự hòa hợp cho nhà hàng.






Lựa chọn đồ nội thất phù hợp với loại hình
Nếu bạn đi theo phong cách dân dã, phục vụ những món ăn gần gũi với người dân Việt thì những bộ bàn ghế đơn giản, ít họa tiết lại rất được yêu thích. Chọn nội thất càng gần gũi và dân dã sẽ đúng với phong cách quán mà bạn lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên vẫn nên chú ý để tạo điểm khác biệt.

Hoặc nếu quán bạn đi theo phong cách sang trọng; phục vụ những món ăn ở tầm cao thì nên chú trọng đồ nội thất. Nên chọn các loại có điểm nhấn ví dụ như ghế bọc da, hoặc ghế có tay vịn. Điều này tạo nên sự sang trọng cũng như cảm giác thoải mái cho người ăn.






Lựa chọn nội thất phù hợp với phong cách kinh doanh
Việc lựa chọn đồ nội thất còn phụ thuộc vào loại hình nhà hàng bạn phục vụ. Đó có thể là nhà hàng phục vụ theo phong cách Việt hay phong cách Châu Âu thì việc lựa chọn đồ nội thất cho nhà hàng ăn uống sẽ khác nhau.

*Lựa chọn màu sơn phù hợp với phong cách quán*
Màu sơn có tác dụng vô cùng quan trọng trong việc thể hiện phong cách quán ăn của bạn. Thường thì quán ăn sẽ không chọn những màu sặc sỡ, ưu tiên các tone màu trung tính. Tỉ lệ phối màu của nhà hàng thường là 60:40 tức 60% màu nền và 40% là màu điểm nhấn. Ngoài ra có thể sử dụng tỉ lệ vàng 60:30:10 trong cách phối màu sơn nhà hàng. Bạn có thể tham khảo cách phối màu này để trang trí cho nhà hàng của mình được thuận mắt và dễ chịu nhất.






Lựa chọn màu sơn phù hợp với phong cách quán
Tránh chọn những màu sắc quá đậm hay chói mắt; nó làm cho khách hàng cảm thấy khó chịu. Nó khiến cho khách hàng không muốn quay lại quán của bạn lần 2. Vô tình chính bạn lại là người làm hỏng mô hình kinh doanh của mình.

Để thuận tiện trong quá trình sử dụng, dễ lau chùi và dọn dẹp bạn nên lựa chọn sơn bóng. Với môi trường ăn uống tường rất dễ bị bám bẩn gây phản cảm cho khách hàng. Sơn bóng sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế bám bẩn, dễ lau chùi. Giúp cho khách hàng luôn có cảm nhận tốt nhất của khách hàng về quán của bạn.

*Có cách sử dụng họa tiết trang trí thông minh*
Yếu tố trang trí cũng vô cùng quan trọng trong các yếu tố thu hút khách hàng đến với nhà hàng của bạn. Thực khách đến với nhà hàng của bạn không chỉ đơn giản là vì món ăn ngon mà còn là có view đẹp, có không gian hấp dẫn.






Có cách sử dụng họa tiết trang trí thông minh
Đây còn là một cách giúp truyền thông và quảng bá cho quán ăn của bạn vô cùng hữu hiệu. Từ đó mà nhà hàng của bạn sẽ ngày càng được chú ý và đón nhiều khách hơn.

Việc trang trí cần hài hòa, phù hợp với phong cách mà quán bạn lựa chọn. Phong cách bình dị sẽ chọn những họa tiết trang trí gần gũi; hay phong cách sang trọng sẽ chọn những họa tiết sang trọng và lộng lẫy. Có thể là giấy dán tường, bình hoa, cây xanh, …..

*Lựa chọn ánh sáng phù hợp*
Hệ thống ánh sáng giúp cho quán bạn trở nên lộng lẫy, là sức hút mãnh liệt đối với khách hàng. Có thể sử dụng kết hợp giữa ánh sáng tự nhiên và ánh sáng của hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng hợp lý.

Nếu như ban ngày người ăn thích những không gian có ánh sáng tự nhiên; ngược lại buổi tối họ lại thích không gian ấm cúng. Lúc này việc kết hợp cả 2 sẽ giúp khách hàng có nhiều sự lựa chọn và yêu thích nhà hàng của bạn hơn.

*Nên bố trí không gian riêng hợp lý*
Không gian riêng rất quan trọng trong mô hình kinh doanh nhà hàng ăn uống. Khách hàng muốn chọn không gian riêng cho cặp đôi, gia đình, bạn bè thân mật,… nhà hàng của bạn có thể đáp ứng đầy đủ.






Nên bố trí không gian riêng hợp lý
Không gian riêng tư cần bố trí riêng và cách biệt với không gian chung. Từ đó giúp cho thực khách được thoải mái hơn khi đến với nhà hàng của bạn.

*Điểm danh các mẫu trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống ấn tượng nhất hiện nay*
Trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống đúng cách giúp cho nhà hàng của bạn đông lại càng đông, thu hút khách hàng đến với nhà hàng của. Ngược lại thì rất có thể khách hàng sẽ rời bỏ bạn mà đi. Vậy làm sao để duy trì và thu hút thêm khách hàng mới đến với nhà hàng của bạn? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay sau đây nhé.

*Trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống gần gũi với thiên nhiên*
Kết hợp nhà hàng ăn uống với không gian kết hợp với cây xanh, hoa lá hiện đang là xu thế và được nhiều nhà hàng áp dụng. Không phải tự nhiên mà phong cách này được sử dụng phổ biến đến vậy. Nó bắt nguồn từ chính thực khách của các bạn.






Trang trí nhà hàng ăn uống gần gũi với thiên nhiên
Không gian xanh giúp cho nhà hàng của bạn trở nên tươi mát hơn, gần gũi hơn. Đặc biệt tạo cho thực khách cảm giác thoải mái và thư giãn nhất khi đến với nhà hàng của bạn. Khách hàng vừa được thưởng thức món ăn ngon, vừa được ngắm cỏ cây hoa lá. Chắc hẳn ai ai cũng sẽ cảm thấy mê mẩn về quán ăn của bạn.

Xem thêm: Cách trang trí nhà kiểu Nhật vạn người mê​Một lưu ý nhỏ cho bạn là nên biết cách bày trí không gian xanh một cách hợp lý. Tránh lạm dụng, lấn chiếm không gian sử dụng sẽ là điểm trừ khi khách hàng đến với quán ăn của bạn. Nhiều quá không hoàn toàn là tốt.

*Trang trí nhà hàng bằng tranh vẽ tường*
Tranh vẽ tường không chỉ giúp quán bạn thể hiện được rõ phong cách phục vụ mà còn mang tính thẩm mỹ rất cao. Đặc biệt tranh vẽ tường có tuổi thọ khá cao, hạn chế phải sơn sửa lại. Từ đó giúp không gian quán trở nên độc đáo và ấn tượng và nét đi riêng cho nhà hàng của bạn.






Trang trí nhà hàng bằng tranh vẽ tường
Có thể là tranh phong cảnh, tranh chữ,… hay cũng có thể là chính những món ăn mà nhà hàng cung cấp. Tuy nhiên việc chọn tranh vẽ lên tường không phải là điều rõ ràng và phải phù hợp với phong cách mà quán đang xây dựng.

*Sử dụng những vật liệu khác biệt*
Những bức ngăn bằng gạch giờ đã quá phổ biến và khiến không gian trở nên tù túng và bí bách. Vậy có giải pháp nào cho nhà hàng của bạn?

Tre nứa hoặc các tấm vách ngăn mỏng nhẹ đang là phương án tối ưu; biến không gian của bạn trở nên rộng rãi và thoáng mát. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, các nguyên vật liệu này giúp bạn giảm thiểu chi phí.






Sử dụng những vật liệu khác biệt
Nếu bạn xây dựng nhà hàng theo phong cách gắn liền với nét đẹp của đồng quê Việt Nam chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua vật liệu này. Bởi đây là biểu tượng của người dân Việt Nam, đồng quê Việt Nam.

*Thiết kế nhà hàng ‘di động’*
Thuật ngữ nhà hàng di động là cái tên vui được sử dụng cho các nhà hàng container. Đây là phương thức vô cùng quen thuộc ở các nước trên thế giới như Mỹ, Úc, Canada,… Tuy nhiên với nước ta thì cách thức này vô cùng mới mẻ và độc đáo. Từ những chiếc thùng container có thể biến thành nhà hàng vô cùng ấn tượng và hấp dẫn.

Không mất nhiều chi phí, không mất nhiều thời gian trang trí nhưng bạn lại có một không gian thoải mái, ấn tượng và thu hút thực khách.

*Trang trí nhà hàng tích hợp*
Nếu diện tích sử dụng của nhà hàng rộng thì bạn hãy lưu ngay phương án trang trí này vào nhé. Một mô hình kinh doanh 2 in1 vừa là nhà hàng, vừa kết hợp một quán nước tạo đến sự tiện lợi cho thực khách.

Chính sự tiện lợi này lại khiến khách hàng muốn quay lại với bạn. Đặc biệt tập khách hàng đến với bạn sẽ nhiều hơn vì bạn đáp ứng được nhu cầu của họ.

Trên đây là những gợi ý và bí kíp mà sơn Eco Five chia sẻ với bạn để có thể trng trí nhà hàng ăn uống đẹp và thu hút. Chúc bạn tìm được cách trang trí phù hợp với mình.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive *


----------

